# Quad Channel RAM Kit in a LGA 1155 board



## Huddo93 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Quick question, Will this "Quad Channel" RAM kit from G.Skill http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=18840 actually run stable on a LGA 1155 board?

The board they will be running on is http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=18136 ASrock Extreme 7 Gen 3

Basically will the kit work at rated speeds on a 1155 board which only supports dual channel? or will it run unstable because of the strain that 4 sticks would put on the controller?

Thanks for any help/advice


----------



## Shihab (Nov 20, 2011)

It should run fine. Only downside is that you won't be running with in multi channel tech.
That's some expensive ram though !


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well when you consider the 8GB kit is approximately $110, and the 16GB kit is $220, I reckon that's a justifiable price


----------



## btarunr (Nov 20, 2011)

If your motherboard has four memory slots, it's designed to be stable with four modules. 

A "quad-channel kit" is just a set of four identical modules, with an SPD name string that reads "4kit" or whatever is the combined size of the four modules. There's nothing more to it.

So yes, you may run a quad-channel kit on your LGA1155 motherboard.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 20, 2011)

IF the kit is a new X79 kit, it may not run it's advertized speeds on another platform.


My 2133 MHz 9-11-10-28 1.65v G.Skills, which are XMP v1.3, detect as 2000 MHz 9-10-9-25 1.5v on SKT1155, for example.





They work on every platform, no problem. But just not at the speeds they are rated for, and really, that's due to platform limitation, not the memory itself.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't see that it will make any difference at all.  In fact,  the 1.5v kits are most likely to run at advertised speeds.  I have a low end set of 1600 gskills,  but 1.5v,  and they do 1800 with no issue.  I think if you get a quality set of 1.5v ram,  even if using 2 per channel,  you'll do fine.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2011)

Running 2133 MHz with 16 GB or more is nigh on impossible on 1155 and earlier platforms.

8 GB or less, sure.

Of course, the kit in question, I have, so I was directly answering the OP.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually don't see why it wouldn't be possible.  I'm getting a 16gb quad kit for my x58,  and I'll bet it works fine,  and one module has to run in single channel mode!  An 1155 cpu should be able to run 16gbs just fine,  as long as they are 1.5v kits.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2011)

It's all about BIOS support, actually. There are a couple of results with 16 GB kits @ 2133 MHz, but those were with highly binned kits, not your average joe ram, unfortunately.


1866 MHz divider, sure, no problem though. However, the OP asked about rated speeds, and as mentioned that kit detects XMP as 2000 MHz, which SKT1155 steps down to 1866 MHz. I am doing a review on these sticks, so I have checked quite a few boards, as some read XMP v1.3 differently, it seems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2011)

If XMP dont work properly just set the timings, voltage and clock speed yourself, aka what the motherboard Max Supports

Read your motherboard manual off the site or what you have there.


Huddo93 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question, Will this "Quad Channel" RAM kit from G.Skill http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=18840 actually run stable on a LGA 1155 board?
> 
> ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2011)

you can get 2 dual channel ones of the same memory for cheaper. If you cant use the quad channel, why buy it. Specially at 200+


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont know about aussie, but yeah, better ram for cheaper is defintiely a go in the US. 

16GB og 2133 RAM should set you back around $80, that stuff might have a low CAS, but CAS means nothing on Intel platforms. 2nd and 4th numbers are most important. I would take 9-9-9 over 7-10-11 anyday, specially with 1155s 30+ RTLs...

(edit: people wonder why I said RAM has not gotten better in the last 15 years... lol)


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. After reading the comments I decided to buy a 8GB kit @ 2133MHz. Thought about if I really needed a extra 8GB's as well, and I guess my answer was no.  

Thanks again! your help is much appreciated as always!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> I dont know about aussie, but yeah, better ram for cheaper is defintiely a go in the US.
> 
> 16GB og 2133 RAM should set you back around $80, that stuff might have a low CAS, but CAS means nothing on Intel platforms. 2nd and 4th numbers are most important. I would take 9-9-9 over 7-10-11 anyday, specially with 1155s 30+ RTLs...
> 
> (edit: people wonder why I said RAM has not gotten better in the last 15 years... lol)



people seem to forget the other latencies of ram, the lower those are the faster aswell.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's all about BIOS support, actually. There are a couple of results with 16 GB kits @ 2133 MHz, but those were with highly binned kits, not your average joe ram, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 1866 MHz divider, sure, no problem though. However, the OP asked about rated speeds, and as mentioned that kit detects XMP as 2000 MHz, which SKT1155 steps down to 1866 MHz. I am doing a review on these sticks, so I have checked quite a few boards, as some read XMP v1.3 differently, it seems.



i hope u have updated ur board with bios F4 even it's only update for Intel's 22nm processors but at bios F2 Gigabyte improved memory compatibility maybe that should get ur memory to run at full speed which they r designed for, bcs even with 16gb u should be able to do 2133mhz on a LGA1155 system even it may not bcs much u will feel of a difference.

and to Huddo93 u should be fine, but 16gigs of memory how much do u need? ^^;

i still only run 4gigs on my sys and still using 64bit i have had duzen of probs with 64bit that's why i still keep my 64bit alive, even when i ready some ppl have probs it's mostly 64bit. even i have been looking at that sweet 16gig kit, even i am more of a A-Data person myself.


----------

